# Wedding with 400 Guests Busted in London



## Mike (Jan 22, 2021)

It is all over the news today about an Orthodox Jewish
wedding in a school being raided by the police at 9.15
last night in North London!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...TS-held-Jewish-girls-school-north-London.html

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 22, 2021)

It's obvious to me that the fines being imposed are not stiff enough.

I say up the ante to $100,000, or the equivalent of in countries such as the UK.


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2021)

There was a big one in New York just recently with a couple of THOUSAND in attendance.  Apparently they milked a loophole and the authorities couldn't stop it (or chose not to).    No masks, no social distancing, of course.


----------



## Jules (Jan 22, 2021)

I hope that loophole got closed quickly.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

Why do people insist on risking the lives of others like this?


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Why do people insist on risking the lives of others like this?


Because they just plain _don't care._


----------

